# My 7 month old crested gecko is not feeding!?



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 7 month old Crested Gecko and i have tried him on loads of different flavours and brands of baby food and he has never even found the food bowl in the tank! (i have a exo terra 45x45x45 cm) and he does not bother with crickets or mealworms!

please help because he is loosing wait! 

p.s. i hand feed him as well as putting both live and baby food in his tank

kind regards,

joe.g


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Please don't use baby food... Use Repashy or Clarke's, it is much better for them and is a complete diet - you know exactly what's getting into them.
Have you tried putting him in a smaller enclosure? The 45 cube could have freaked him out with the space. Are you putting the food bowl in the exact same place every night? 
Are you leaving the live food in overnight? 
Don't solely rely on hand feeding or else the crestie will get used to it and refuse to eat any other way. How much weight has he lost in what time?
What are your temperatures and humidity?

If you are concerned I would arrange a vet check and get faecals done.


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

thanks, i hand feed him his live food and i do not put them in the tank at night and when we got him he was 13 grams then he went upto 15 now he is just not eating and hes about 13/14 grams. We have had him 4 months.


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

temp= 65 farenheit on average

humidity= 60- 70 percent


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay, how often are you misting the tank? They should have humidity between 60-80% upon initial misting and then be allowed a thorough drying out period before misting again. 
If you could answer the remaining questions that would be lovely.


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

I have tried putting him in a smaller tank but no good and i have just sed the temp and humidity and yeah i giv it a drying out period. :2thumb:

regards,


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Perhaps a visit to the vet is in order.

But please reconsider about offering it baby food - it's nowhere near as good for them as Crested Gecko Diet and the diet has been created for a reason.


----------



## marky0283 (Nov 19, 2008)

The temperature at 65 is this all the time or just at night?

In the day time the temp should be mid 70's really. If your house is not warm enough then you should provide either a low powered heat bulb controlled by a dimming thermostat or a heat mat controlled by a mat stat.

What substrate do you use?

As has already been said, please get him off the baby food and on to a diet made for him such as Repashey or Clarkes and a vet visit as he is loosing weight.


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

thanks guys, i have him at about 70 during the day and then about 67ish at night and just yesterday i bought 2 bags of live spagnum moss which is really good so far!


----------



## marky0283 (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you use Sphagnum moss as a substrate? It shouldn't cause issues, just out of interest.

Are you going to book a vet appointment? Sounds like your setup is ok so would definately take him to the vets


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree go and see your vet, they can take a fecal sample and hopefully rule out parasites, or treat them if it turns out thats what the problem is


----------

